# [UPDATE]Emerge me rétrograde mon noyau Oo[Résolu]

## Jellyffs

Bonjour,

Bon... décidément c'est ma semaine  :Wink: 

Depuis 2-3 jours une update système me donne:

 *Quote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1  USE="-build -symlink"
> ...

 

Sachant que:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> alex ~ # uname -a
> 
> Linux alex 2.6.16-gentoo-r6 #20 SMP PREEMPT Mon Jun 26 15:24:38 CEST 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+ GNU/Linux

 

Mais qu'est-ce que j'ai fait encore moi?   :Confused: 

J'ai toujours eu un package.mask de mon kernel qui l'empêchait de dépassé la version que j'ai actuellement. Je l'ai enlevé par curiosité mais ça n'a pas d'effet.

Avec l'arbre ça nous donne:

 *Quote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> 
> [nomerge      ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.14.2
> ...

 

Mais bon, j'y vois rien de surprenant.... je devrais? A la rigueur qu'il veuille me passer à la 2.6.17-r4 je veux bien, elle est passé en stable. Mais pourquoi me rétrograder?

Ou alors dans l'arbre je réémerge la liste de "nomerge" à partir de "mono" ? 

Merci pour votre aide,

Alex.

----------

## ercete

Je risque de dire une bêtise ... ou pas

mais ce ne sont que les sources qui sont installées, peut-être un paquet a-t-il besoin de certaines sources anciennes ?

(cela me paraitrait très surprenant)

sinon n'aurait tu pas installé un noyau sans portage des fois ?

je me doute bien que la réponse est non mais on sait jamais...

(sinon question à part, comment affiches-tu les [nomerge] ?)

----------

## Jellyffs

bah oui on dirait que certains des paquets (nomerge) ont besoin de cet ancien noyau... mais ça n'a pas de sens .. Oo

installer un noyau sans portage? on fait comment ? :p

(réponse à part: tu rajoutes --tree à l'update)

Merci.

----------

## Jellyffs

Bon c'est alsa-lib qui me demande le kernel.... non c'est pas très normale.

Ce soir je migre alsa-lib en testing pour voir...

----------

## ercete

en effet c'est assez surprenant, peut-être que alsa-lib a besoin des sources de ce noyau précisemment.

Après va savoir si c'est un bug dans l'ebuild ou bien que la fonctionnalité a disparu des noyaux suivants et que celui-là est le dernier en date à l'avoir.

Mais ca me parait gros...

Tu obtiens quoi si tu fais un 

```
emerge -pv gentoo-sources
```

 ?

Regarde sur bugs.gentoo, t'es peut-être pas le seul à avoir ces ennuis.

 *Quote:*   

> installer un noyau sans portage? on fait comment ? :p

 

ben tu récupères les sources et tu les détarrres là où ca va bien. Après le reste c'est pareil que sous gentoo.

Sauf si il y a un ebuild pour compiler le noyau, la liste des USE deviendrait rigolote  :Razz: 

----------

## PabOu

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   installer un noyau sans portage? on fait comment ? :p 
> 
> ben tu récupères les sources et tu les détarrres là où ca va bien. Après le reste c'est pareil que sous gentoo.

 

Pas d'accord !

T'as oublié l'étape des patches (il a un noyau patché gentoo-r6)

----------

## ercete

 *Quote:*   

> Pas d'accord !
> 
> T'as oublié l'étape des patches (il a un noyau patché gentoo-r6)

 

Dammit ! Que je sois fouetté  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jellyffs

Ok, j'ai essayer d'installer les versions testing de alsa-lib.... Mais un -pv alsa-lib me RE-demande ce fichu noyau -_-

Mais que pasa §?, ! §?!! 

roooh... le -pv gentoo-sources me fait pareil... il me propose ce noyau bidon. Je lui ait rien fait moi à ce noyau ! Pourquoi il se trouve pas un autre pote ?!!

<confused>

----------

## Jellyffs

bugs.gentoo donne rien   :Mad: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Si ça peut te rassurer j'ai le meme problème étrange (je suis en x86). Et il est d'autant plus étrange qu'il y a toute une liste de noyaux qui conviennent à alsa-lib incluant des noyaux 2.4.x ! J'ai oublié de copier ça sur ma clé USB pour le poster ici (pas Internet sur mon nordi... sniff bis) mais en mettant "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources" dans ton packages.mask et en lançant "emerge alsa-lib" tu vas pouvoir, toi aussi, lire cette liste (et la poster ici).

EDIT : ortograf

----------

## Jellyffs

Ah ça me rassure un peu.

Effectivement cet alsa-lib est complètement à l'ouest.... le pb c'est que c'est une dependances de beaucoup d'autre paquets.. :/

```
- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r13 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r12 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r2 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r3 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.17 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r4 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r8 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.32-r6 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.32-r5 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r1 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r9 (masked by: package.mask)
```

Non mais attends... ça n'a aucun sens. alsa-lib est présent sur mon système depuis des plombes... j'en doute pas quand je vois le nombres de paquets qui en dépendent. 

Le délire, c'est que MÊME les autres version de alsa-lib me demande le MÊME noyau !

Et d'un coup comme ça il pointe sa mine demandant un noyau tout ridé...

Je sais pas, ptet re-tester avec d'autre versions d'alsa-lib encore....

----------

## geekounet

Bah apparemment, t'as masqué gentoo-sources à partir d'une certaine version, celles au dessus de celle que t'as installé je pense, mais la version que tu as installé n'est plus dans portage, donc il te prend la seule version disponible qui est en dessous.

----------

## Jellyffs

OMFG ! ! 

pierreg que dire..?  :Wink: 

par contre 3 choses:

_comment ça le noyau n'est plus dans portage? C'est fou ça! Pourrait prévenir quand même!!! (je suis à moitié sérieux là...quand même)

_pitin va falloir que je migre (de noyau).... j'en ait déjà des sueurs au front   :Sad: 

_moi et Magic Banana, on est les 2 seuls marginaux restant avec du 2.6.16-r6??? ! !

Franchement, des fois j'ai une LEGERE envie de me barrer sous une debian en 2.4 comme un hermite... je commence par la barbe.. on verra pour le reste...

Un très grand merci encore.

Alex.

ps: "demain j'arrête"

----------

## geekounet

Bah le kernel évolue, ya des bugs et des failles qui sont corrigés, et on ne garde donc pas les anciennes versions vulnérables dans portage. D'ailleurs, je te conseille d'upgrader au 2.6.17-r4, une grosse faille dans /proc existant dans les kernels inférieurs y a été corrigé.

Et n'oublie pas le (résolu) ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Jellyffs

 *Quote:*   

> Bah le kernel évolue, ya des bugs et des failles qui sont corrigés, et on ne garde donc pas les anciennes versions vulnérables dans portage. D'ailleurs, je te conseille d'upgrader au 2.6.17-r4, une grosse faille dans /proc existant dans les kernels inférieurs y a été corrigé. 

 

ouep sans hésitation.

 *Quote:*   

> Et n'oublie pas le (résolu) ... 

 

yep, thx.

----------

## PabOu

 *Jellyffs wrote:*   

> _comment ça le noyau n'est plus dans portage? C'est fou ça! Pourrait prévenir quand même!!! (je suis à moitié sérieux là...quand même)

 

va voir dans /usr/portage/sys-kernel/ton-noyau/Changelog tout est dit là dedans ;) tu es prévenu !

 *Jellyffs wrote:*   

> _pitin va falloir que je migre (de noyau).... j'en ait déjà des sueurs au front  :( 

 

Non, tu peux éviter de mettre ton système à jour, ou utiliser le package.provided (mais il t'enlevera tes sources que tu as déjà au premier clean)

----------

## ercete

 *Quote:*   

> _pitin va falloir que je migre (de noyau).... j'en ait déjà des sueurs au front 

 

je vais sans doute me répéter mais comme le dis Pabou, la dépendance exige les SOURCERS du noyau, et pas que ce dernier soit installé.

D'ailleurs tu a pu remarquer un "S" devant les source durant l'emerge, ce qui signifie qu'il garde toutes les sources du noyau au fur et à mesure, sans virer les anciennes.

Sinon, tu aurais pas un "=alsa-lib-x.y.z" (ou un autre paquet en =) dans un des fichiers de /etc/portage, cela expliquerai peut-être pourquoi il se croit en l'an 40. Tu veux pas les poster histoire d'être sur ?

Retourner sous Debian ? Enfin tu es fou après tout ce chemin, tu es presque au bout du tunnel, reste !

*avocat du diable  :Smile: *

----------

## Jellyffs

Hum....

Si j'ai bien compris je peux installer ce nouveau noyau juste pour faire plaisir à alsa-lib, mais sans forcément le configurer ou l'utiliser?

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon, tu aurais pas un "=alsa-lib-x.y.z" (ou un autre paquet en =) dans un des fichiers de /etc/portage, cela expliquerai peut-être pourquoi il se croit en l'an 40. Tu veux pas les poster histoire d'être sur ?

 

Je suis pas sûre de comprendre, tu veux dire un alsa-lib dans .mask ou .keywords? Je te post quoi? 

PS: je viens de merger le nouveau noyau en suivant la doc officiel ; en fait le seul truc lourd cest de repasser par make menuconfig et de tout reprendre.

----------

## geekounet

 *Jellyffs wrote:*   

> PS: je viens de merger le nouveau noyau en suivant la doc officiel ; en fait le seul truc lourd cest de repasser par make menuconfig et de tout reprendre.

 

Pas besoin de refaire tout le menuconfig, tu reprend ton ancien .config, tu fais make oldconfig en répondant aux questions, et tu compile  :Smile: 

----------

## Jellyffs

 *Quote:*   

> Pas besoin de refaire tout le menuconfig, tu reprend ton ancien .config, tu fais make oldconfig en répondant aux questions, et tu compile 

 

Effectivement il le suggère dans la doc mais disent qu'il y a peu de chance que ça passe....  :Smile:  Mais c'est vrai que ça m'arrangerait.

Par contre rapidement, j'en suis là:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> alex ~ # cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> -su: cd: /usr/src/linux: Trop de niveaux de liens symboliques

 

C'est vrai que maintenant il y a 3 noyaux la dedans.... je peux les virer à la main?

----------

## geekounet

 *Jellyffs wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Pas besoin de refaire tout le menuconfig, tu reprend ton ancien .config, tu fais make oldconfig en répondant aux questions, et tu compile  
> 
> Effectivement il le suggère dans la doc mais disent qu'il y a peu de chance que ça passe....  Mais c'est vrai que ça m'arrangerait.

 

Heu ça a toujours passé chez moi, et ça évite justement pas mal de problème, parce qu'en refaisant la config à zéro à chaque fois, tu risque d'oublier des trucs.  :Smile: 

 *Jellyffs wrote:*   

> Par contre rapidement, j'en suis là:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> alex ~ # cd /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

Pour ton erreur, ça donne quoi ls -l /usr/src/ ?

Pour les noyaux, tu peux unmerger les anciennes versions avec emerge --prune gentoo-sources, et supprimer leur répertoire avec les restes de compilations à la main  :Smile:  (enfin perso, je supprime directement à la main le répertoire, et je lance ensuite l'emerge --prune gentoo-sources, ça va plus vite parce qu'à l'unmerge, portage vérifie chaque fichier et c'est lent).

----------

## Jellyffs

 *Quote:*   

> Heu ça a toujours passé chez moi, et ça évite justement pas mal de problème, parce qu'en refaisant la config à zéro à chaque fois, tu risque d'oublier des trucs. 

 

Je partage le point de vue  :Wink: 

```
alex ~ # ls -l /usr/src/

total 12

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   15 aoû  5 01:32 linux -> linux-2.6.17-r4

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 mai  6 01:17 linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r3

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 jun 26 15:24 linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 aoû  5 01:27 linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   15 aoû  5 01:32 linux-2.6.17-r4 -> linux-2.6.17-r4
```

Je crois savoir pourquoi ça coince... il fut un temps ou je croyais qu'il fallait recréé le lien symbolique à chaque fois que je touchais au menuconfig.....  :Embarassed:   je suis pas étonné qu'il sature maintenant...

----------

## geekounet

 *Jellyffs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> alex ~ # ls -l /usr/src/
> 
> ...

 

Oui, il sert à rien ce lien récursif.

```
# rm /usr/src/linux-2.6.17-r4

# ln -sf linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4 /usr/src/linux
```

----------

## Jellyffs

Bah! Je te suis plus, c'est mon nouveau noyau ça.. le lien ne sert pas à grand chose c'est sûre, puisqu'il n'est pas utilisé pour le moment. Mais c'est le but...

----------

## geekounet

/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-r4 est un lien pointe vers lui-même, il n'a aucun intérêt, et ton /usr/src/linux pointe vers ce lien qui sert à rien  :Razz: 

Ton noyau est dans le rep /usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4, et /usr/src/linux doit pointer vers ce rep.  :Smile: 

----------

## ercete

 *Jellyffs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je suis pas sûre de comprendre, tu veux dire un alsa-lib dans .mask ou .keywords? Je te post quoi? 
> 
> 

 

Je me permet alors d'insister pour être sur que tu as tout compris.

A mon avis ton probleme viens de ton /etc/portage/package.mask

en fait j'avais pas vu mais c'est écris là : 

```
- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r9 (masked by: package.mask)
```

dans un de tes posts. Il faut unmasker le noyau et normalement l'emerge de alsalib se calmera et te donnera en dépendance les dernières sources.

LBloquer les sources du noyau dans ton package.mask ne sert à rien, puisqu'il n'installe les nouvelles dépendances que si un paquet en a besoin.

Par contre il les mettra quand même à jour si tu fais un 

```
emerge world
```

 normal vu que c'est le premier truc que tu as du installer sur ta machine, il est donc dans le fichier world

 *Quote:*   

> _comment ça le noyau n'est plus dans portage? C'est fou ça! Pourrait prévenir quand même!!! (je suis à moitié sérieux là...quand même)

 

Heu... la je te suis pas, le noyau n'a jamais été dans portage, seulement les sources.

La compilation doit être faite à la main à chaque fois.

 *Quote:*   

> _pitin va falloir que je migre (de noyau).... j'en ait déjà des sueurs au front 

 

La je dirai 'oui', car ton noyau est un peu vieux mais pas besoin de se faire des sueurs pour ca  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> make oldconfig Effectivement il le suggère dans la doc mais disent qu'il y a peu de chance que ça passe.... 

 

Heu... je savais pas que la doc déconseillais make oldconfig je recompile mon noyau très souvent et oldconfig n'a jamais planté.

D'ailleurs une fois le oldconfig lancé, tu peux faire un make menuconfig et aller ajouter d'autres choses sans risques.

Il me semble même qu'il se base sur l'ancienne config par défaut mais là je m'avance un peu.

Bon je joue l'âme charitable vu que tu as l'air d'avancer sans trop de problèmes mais je m'en serai voulu de t'avoir fait mal comprendre.

Voilà  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Quote:*   

> Je me permet alors d'insister pour être sur que tu as tout compris.
> 
> A mon avis ton probleme viens de ton /etc/portage/package.mask

 

Non. Ca c'est à cause de moi. Je lui ai demandé d'essayer de mettre "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources" pour avoir la liste des noyaux qui conviennent à alsa-lib... C'était juste pour le test et il a du l'enlever depuis (sinon il n'aurait pas pu télécharger les sources).

À ce sujet. N'ayant pas Internet chez moi mais ayant envie de temps à autre de faire des mises à jours sur mon nordi je vais télécharger à la main les sources des logiciels et les ramène chez moi via ma clé USB (je fais de meme avec l'arbre Portage). Mais pour ce qui est du noyau (puisque mon noyau me bloque, comme Jellyffs, mes mises à jours) je dois télécharger où ?

En regardant l'ebuild j'ai trouvé le patchset gentoo à cette URL : ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.17-5.extras.tar.bz2

Pour les vanilla sources je sais que je peux les trouver ici : ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/

Je suppose qu'il faut que je choisisse le 2.6.17.5 (puisque tous les numéros coincident avec le patchset  :Very Happy:   :Embarassed:  ) et non une plus récente sous risque d'avoir une erreur MD5.

Quelque chose d'autre ? (Excusez moi de squater un peu ce post mais bon, je retourne pas au labo d'ici lundi et je vais de toute façon constater dès mon retour chez moi si j'ai bien téléchargé tout ce qui va bien).

Aaaah... Une petite mise à jour du noyau. Voilà de quoi m'occuper une ou deux heures demain matin (j'espère) !  :Laughing: 

----------

## ercete

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Je me permet alors d'insister pour être sur que tu as tout compris.
> 
> A mon avis ton probleme viens de ton /etc/portage/package.mask 
> 
> Non. Ca c'est à cause de moi. Je lui ai demandé d'essayer de mettre "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources" pour avoir la liste des noyaux qui conviennent à alsa-lib... C'était juste pour le test et il a du l'enlever depuis (sinon il n'aurait pas pu télécharger les sources).
> ...

 

Bon alors ce n'était pas la cause du schmilblik, zut, je croyais tenir la solution :'(

----------

## Jellyffs

Hé, merci pour le soutient!

Finalement c'est bon, après avoir suivit les indications de pierreg, j'ai réussi à migrer le noyau; en utilisant le oldconfig.

Oui, c'est vrai que maintenant l'avoir fait, j'ai aussi du mal à comprendre ceci:

 *Quote:*   

> 10. Avancé : utiliser votre ancien .config pour configurer le nouveau noyau
> 
> Il est parfois possible de gagner du temps en réutilisant le fichier de configuration de votre ancien noyau pour configurer le nouveau. Remarquez que ça ne fonctionne en général pas : il y aura probablement trop de changements entre deux versions du noyau pour que ça puisse être une méthode fiable.
> 
> La seule situation dans laquelle cette méthode est appropriée est lorsque vous mettez à jour une révision Gentoo du noyau par une autre. Par exemple les modifications faites entre gentoo-sources-2.6.9-r1 et gentoo-sources-2.6.9-r2 seront minimes, donc il est généralement possible d'utiliser cette méthode. Cela dit, elle n'est pas appropriée pour l'exemple donnée tout au long de ce document : mettre à jour votre noyau du 2.6.8 au 2.6.9. Il y a eu trop de changements entre deux sorties officielles et la méthode décrite ci-dessous n'indiquera pas assez d'éléments à l'utilisateur pour bien fonctionner. Il en résultera que l'utilisateur ira de problèmes en problèmes parce qu'il aura désactivé des options qu'il n'aurait pas dû. 

 

Surtout que dès qu'il y a une nouvelle option, on te pose la question... 

Voiloù tout roule nickel au final.

Merci à vous trois pour les explications très claires et enrichissantes!!

Alex.

ps vazy Banana squatt  :Wink: 

----------

